# more pics



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The plecos are looking great!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

looks like i have to clean my glass  haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha...that's the first thing I do before I take pics. Stuff you can't see always shows up in the pics.


----------



## fatpuffer (Apr 15, 2011)

what pleco is the second to last pic


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice pleco pics. I see there's sawdust starting to collect.
Seems the L340 loves to show his backend only eh.
How big of a tank do you have? And are those bamboo like plant you have in there (real/fake)?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they are fancy plants giant bamboo.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

fatpuffer said:


> what pleco is the second to last pic


its a L340


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Nice pleco pics. I see there's sawdust starting to collect.
> Seems the L340 loves to show his backend only eh.
> How big of a tank do you have? And are those bamboo like plant you have in there (real/fake)?


when i got it i was told a 150G but i think its a 135g, i havent bothered to measure.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Lucky you to have a monstrous tank.envious
So you have all the monster fishes in this tank also?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Lucky you to have a monstrous tank.envious
> So you have all the monster fishes in this tank also?


no they are in my 5x2x2 plywood tank. my friend and i were just talking the other day and were thinking a 8 footer is in the plans


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

tried different settings on camera


----------

